# gta 4 on 3d analyzer



## vin504 (Jun 14, 2011)

can gta 4 run on 3d analyzer if yes please give me the settings for it...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No, it won't work. If you're using integrated graphics, upgrade to a 512mb/1gb card that supports shader model 3.


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 17, 2011)

On 3D analyser? Actually, it may work! You need swiftshader software. I saw it somewhere. But the game will lag like hell! Atleast a GB of graphic card will be suffiant to play the game


----------

